
Doodling in Math Class: Snakes + Graphs [video] - robinhouston
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heKK95DAKms
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clearly popular, Vi has many more of these:

<http://vihart.com/doodling/>

We can tell she's popular because of the number of times these links have been
submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2013530>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1974604>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1948451>

... and more. There aren't many comments.

I know Vi. She's brilliant. Her musical offerings are also wonderful:

<http://vihart.com/musicbox/>

------
robinhouston
There's lots more interesting stuff on her web site, too: <http://vihart.com/>

